# Slow Internet with Intel wireless wifi link 4965AGN



## mdmillsap (Apr 24, 2008)

I just recently got a new Sony Vaio VGN-FZ290 and I'm currently having trouble with a slow wireless connection. I have an iMac and an older Dell laptop that are both connected to the wireless network with considerably faster speed than my new Sony. For example, when I run a bandwidth test at bandwidthplace.com, my new Sony clocks in at 55 kilobytes/sec. My iMac, on the other hand, comes in at 2.37 megabits/sec. Considering this is a brand new computer, I at least expect the wireless speed to match that of my older computers. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Located in the United States.

Cox Communications is my ISP.

Modem - Linksys Cable Modem BEFCMU10
Wireless Router - Linksys Wireless-B Broadband Router BEFW11S4

Connection type - Wireless
Encryption - WEP

Computer - Sony Vaio VGN-FZ290
OS - Vista
Browser - Firefox



Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=71ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=72ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 72ms, Average = 67ms


Pinging yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] with 32 bytes of data

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=69ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=64ms TTL=58
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=67ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 69ms, Average = 65ms


C:\Users\Matt>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Bluetooth Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.106] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MATT-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
MATT-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered


C:\Users\Matt>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Matt-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ks.cox.net

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-3D-00-AC-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E0-63-2C-B1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . fe80::b5c3:f03a:1224:b6f0%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.106(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, April 24, 2008 6:37:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, April 25, 2008 6:37:49 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285217768
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-80-4B-0C-81
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:803:6eb:3f57:fe95(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::803:6eb:3f57:fe95%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : ks.cox.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.106%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.105.28.12
68.105.29.12
68.105.28.11
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . .isatap.{C381CE55-FC0A-4C72-9BA4-464C7011F 993}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do wired connections work at full speed?


----------



## mdmillsap (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes my wired connection to the Sony and each of the other computers works fine. Also, I have installed the latest driver for the Intel Wireless Card, and it is sitting right next to the router so there is not a significant distance between the computer and the router.


----------



## mdmillsap (Apr 24, 2008)

bumppp


----------

